# Robotic surgical system



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you use a 51 modifier on the HCPCS code S2900(robotic surgical system) for a laparoscopic radical prostatectomy?


----------



## tammyross (Dec 16, 2010)

Was recently at a conference and this was addressed.  This codes is an add-on special technology code and -51 should not be required.  In 2011, this will be included in 55866.


----------



## Aleifer (Dec 29, 2010)

*Robot Assisted Resection*

How would I code TURP, laparoscopic robot assisted electrosurgical resection?


----------



## tammyross (Jan 4, 2011)

Check out code 52601.  This is the TURP code we use.  I hope this helps.  I would be curious to know how he is using the robot in order to bill the S2900 code.  If your doc is using the the robtic assist you can bill 52601 and S2900.


----------

